# The best thing about delivery



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

is that you don't need to dress up, look clean or smell good! I saw a few fat papa & mama with pajama with flipper on and hair in all direction in and out at a fast food restaurant and the they made as good money as you or naybe even better


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Was the restaurant in Walmart?

If you want a better chance of getting tips, you may want to practice good hygiene and not wear pj's. Otherwise you'll just be like the People of Walmart.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Timlee252525 said:


> is that you don't need to dress up, look clean or smell good! I saw a few fat papa & mama with pajama with flipper on and hair in all direction in and out at a fast food restaurant and the they made as good money as you or naybe even better


I have posted it many times:

The best thing about delivery is that there is never more than one drunk in the car.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> I have posted it many times:
> 
> The best thing about delivery is that there is never more than one drunk in the car.


So you are drinking while driving or doing delivery?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Timlee252525 said:


> So you are drinking while driving or doing delivery?


Yep.

Decades of experience.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> is that you don't need to dress up, look clean or smell good! I saw a few fat papa & mama with pajama with flipper on and hair in all direction in and out at a fast food restaurant and the they made as good money as you or naybe even better


The best part is the tips!!!!


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The best part is the tips!!!!


Yeah! 95% food customer tip and some of them give big tip. 99% Pax don't tip and they are only potential trouble and liability.

look at my tips


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Agree, it is a plus, and while we are not mandated, nor can't necessarily be, to wear anything in particular, still wouldn't be surprised if there is a level of acceptance or a professional industry standard that is warranted or even contracted to.

However, what exactly does that even mean and is it enforceable and how so?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> Yeah! 95% food customer tip and some of them give big tip. 99% Pax don't tip and they are only potential trouble and liability.
> 
> look at my tips


What I like about tips is that Uber does NOT get a percentage of the tips. This is the biggest benefit of tips. 100% for the driver, so even a small tip is great.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Cash tips on delivery is like winning a mini-lottery.

I will never go back to RS simply because for the small % of people who think that an Uber ride makes them king for 20 minutes. And if I profile the people I want in my car... I'm a racist. 

Well, I'm white, so if I'm a racist then let me racist!!!!!!!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Cash tips on delivery is like winning a mini-lottery.
> 
> I will never go back to RS simply because for the small % of people who think that an Uber ride makes them king for 20 minutes. And if I profile the people I want in my car... I'm a racist.
> 
> Well, I'm white, so if I'm a racist then let me racist!!!!!!!


Tipping culture makes racists of us all.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> is that you don't need to look clean or smell good!


Most normal human beings want to be clean and smell good (or at least not smell bad) all on their very own. If you don't feel the need to be clean and not smell or view being dirty and smelly as a perk then go get your brain checked out. All these posts from you about being suspended or deactivated when you have no idea why.....perphaps this thread is telling! :roflmao:

FYI, a couple times over the years managers have told me they've called and had drivers banned from their restaurant for stinking.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

A friend of mine is the manager of a factory that synthesizes generic pharmaceutical products. His most common conversation with people working on the floor is about personal hygiene . Because there are Rules about it when you are making pills And medicine. And some people still have no idea.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Most normal human beings want to be clean and smell good (or at least not smell bad) all on their very own. If you don't feel the need to be clean and not smell or view being dirty and smelly as a perk then go get your brain checked out. All these posts from you about being suspended or deactivated when you have no idea why.....perphaps this thread is telling! :roflmao:
> 
> FYI, a couple times over the years managers have told me they've called and had drivers banned from their restaurant for stinking.


1. Imagine a woman you have fantasized about.
2. Referring to myself, imagine I was not old and fat.
3. Now imagine you got a delivery to her place and she is alone.
4. Just for argument's sake, imagine she says that she just has to have sex with you.

If I was not fresh out of the shower, I would not do it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> 1. Imagine a woman you have fantasized about.
> 2. Referring to myself, imagine I was not old and fat.
> 3. Now imagine you got a delivery to her place and she is alone.
> 4. Just for argument's sake, imagine she says that she just has to have sex with you.
> ...


Better start carrying around a bottle of Old Spice in your car just in case that happens! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Better start carrying around a bottle of Old Spice in your car just in case that happens! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Hey, in my short dark and handsome days, I wore Devin by Aramis.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Seamus said:


> FYI, a couple times over the years managers have told me they've called and had drivers banned from their restaurant for stinking.


Ever go to a electronics show? Computer show? Or the absolute worst hell on earth, a Comic/Anime con?

Con's are the absolute worst. Beautiful girls, half naked or less, standing there for 'photos' and having to inhale the fumes of a neckbeard.... heck of a way to start an onlyfans page.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Most normal human beings want to be clean and smell good (or at least not smell bad) all on their very own. If you don't feel the need to be clean and not smell or view being dirty and smelly as a perk then go get your brain checked out. All these posts from you about being suspended or deactivated when you have no idea why.....perphaps this thread is telling! :roflmao:
> 
> FYI, a couple times over the years managers have told me they've called and had drivers banned from their restaurant for stinking.


Yep.

Saturday coming up soon.

Time for the monthly hose down in the back forty.

I have wondered why restaurant employees treat delivery drivers badly.

Do we all smell bad or do they think we are stealing their tips?


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

The best thing about delivery is you know the destination. The worst thing about delivery is the drinks.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> Decades of experience.


Sounds like you need some thicker skin so you can handle the job without self medication.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

mch said:


> Sounds like you need some thicker skin so you can handle the job without self medication.


Nah.

I'm good.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Best thing about doing delivery for me, I can drive whenever I want, I can listen to MY music as loud as I want and I don’t have to keep my car immaculate.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Seamus said:


> FYI, a couple times over the years managers have told me they've called and had drivers banned from their restaurant for stinking.


Who did they call? The rideshare SWAT team?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Better start carrying around a bottle of Old Spice in your car just in case that happens! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


You are dating yourself dude
AXE body spray is the more current aphrodisiac fragrance these days
Unless it doesnt cover stank as good LOL


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You are dating yourself dude
> AXE body spray is the more current aphrodisiac fragrance these days
> Unless it doesnt cover stank as good LOL


If I had to bet Id say @Seamus is an English Leather or Canoe guy


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

mch said:


> If I had to bet Id say @Seamus is an English Leather or Canoe guy


If it was left to me that would be about right! :roflmao: When it comes to alcohol, clothes, or cologne my 4 kids and wife say I always buy the "cheap shit" so thanks to Birthdays and Holidays I get the good stuff!:thumbup:


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> If it was left to me that would be about right! :roflmao: When it comes to alcohol, clothes, or cologne my 4 kids and wife say I always buy the "cheap shit" so thanks to Birthdays and Holidays I get the good stuff!:thumbup:


4 Kids? Now that is procreating!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I only had my one and out Triplet daughters!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> 4 Kids? Now that is procreating!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> I only had my one and out Triplet daughters!!!


Triplets, God Bless! I had 2 and then twins! 4 in 5 years! Even the priest said "wow, you're really propagating the faith" ! :roflmao: 2 boys and 2 girls. That's why I started Ubering....college tuition.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Triplets, God Bless! I had 2 and then twins! 4 in 5 years! Even the priest said "wow, you're really propagating the faith" ! :roflmao: 2 boys and 2 girls. That's why I started Ubering....college tuition.


NO SHIT!!!
Mine are in college as well and ditto on why I started delivering.
But, I got my $7,000 third stimulus!!!
And people ask me. Aren't you satisfied with your primary job?
My answer is, I am paid very well at my full-time job. Its not their fault if I need a million dollars a month.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> NO SHIT!!!
> Mine are in college as well and ditto on why I started delivering.
> But, I got my $7,000 third stimulus!!!
> And people ask me. Aren't you satisfied with your primary job?
> My answer is, I am paid very well at my full-time job. Its not their fault if I need a million dollars a month.


I've never gotten a penny in stimulus money, I don't qualify. All four of mine are now thru with their undergrad degree. The deal with mine was that if they went to a State School we would pay their expenses. If they chose a private school then the cost difference was on them. They all chose state schools!:roflmao:. They all do very well.

Thanks in part to Uber/Lyft/DD/GH they have no student debt. Every penny I generated went to College payments. People always would wonder why I would do this for extra income. Uber/Lyft/DD/GH _FULLY_ paid 1 child's College Expenses each year. Tuition, Room and Board, Fees etc.etc.. Despite their issues I'm grateful to the supplemental income of Uber/Lyft/DD/GH for that. Due to tax issues, an extra W2 job would not have been worth it.

Not done yet, one's going to Medical School so no end in site yet to DD & GH!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I've never gotten a penny in stimulus money, I don't qualify. All four of mine are now thru with their undergrad degree. The deal with mine was that if they went to a State School we would pay their expenses. If they chose a private school then the cost difference was on them. They all chose state schools!:roflmao:. They all do very well.
> 
> Thanks in part to Uber/Lyft/DD/GH they have no student debt. Every penny I generated went to College payments. People always would wonder why I would do this for extra income. Uber/Lyft/DD/GH _FULLY_ paid 1 child's College Expenses each year. Tuition, Room and Board, Fees etc.etc.. Despite their issues I'm grateful to the supplemental income of Uber/Lyft/DD/GH for that. Due to tax issues, an extra W2 job would not have been worth it.
> 
> Not done yet, one's going to Medical School so no end in site yet to DD & GH!


Hey @Seamus, I have a W2 job. But, for 2019 and again in 2020, I have grossed around $40,000 per year doing deliveries, and people are telling me I should apply for PPP, and it does not matter if I have a W2 job. Any thoughts?

By the way, I got my ass banned for 58 days from Reddit for telling a moderator to GFY...So, I just deleted my account.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

@Rickos69 Thru my primary W2 job I prepared our companies PPP 1 and 2 application so I'm very familiar with it. Right off the bat to qualify for PPP as an IC 1 person employee to me, (though legal) is shaky at best. It's not a large sum you will receive and for me personally not something I would get involved with.

However, it is legal and as long as you answer the questions truthfully and don't fudge or embellish then it's no harm to apply. Just understand to get the forgiveness you need to track what you spend the money on, make certain it qualifies, and realize it's a possibility (though small) it won't get forgiven and has to be paid back.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> @Rickos69 Thru my primary W2 job I prepared our companies PPP 1 and 2 application so I'm very familiar with it. Right off the bat to qualify for PPP as an IC 1 person employee to me, (though legal) is shaky at best. It's not a large sum you will receive and for me personally not something I would get involved with.
> 
> However, it is legal and as long as you answer the questions truthfully and don't fudge or embellish then it's no harm to apply. Just understand to get the forgiveness you need to track what you spend the money on, make certain it qualifies, and realize it's a possibility (though small) it won't get forgiven and has to be paid back.


Forget I asked!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Thanks!!!


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> is that you don't need to dress up, look clean or smell good! I saw a few fat papa & mama with pajama with flipper on and hair in all direction in and out at a fast food restaurant and the they made as good money as you or naybe even better


No people in the car appeals to me only tried DD for one day and the money just like U/L wasn't great, but with my retirement and money coming in other places I might do it again. I don't leave my apartment with out being clean and dressed pretty good usually, I agree with deliveries I have gotten the cars and drivers were pretty chilled with appearance.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Hey @Seamus, I have a W2 job. But, for 2019 and again in 2020, I have grossed around $40,000 per year doing deliveries, and people are telling me I should apply for PPP, and it does not matter if I have a W2 job. Any thoughts?
> 
> By the way, I got my ass banned for 58 days from Reddit for telling a moderator to GFY...So, I just deleted my account.


Personally I would not get involved with a PPP loan unless they changed it to a grant. It would not be the first time the government change the rules if they were to change the rules to qualify for not having to pay it back. Just my two cents but I would definitely be cautious.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

jjminor82 said:


> Personally I would not get involved with a PPP loan unless they changed it to a grant. It would not be the first time the government change the rules if they were to change the rules to qualify for not having to pay it back. Just my two cents but I would definitely be cautious.


I have read all over the place if you get it and collect unemployment which I know people who have done this, you can have a problem how big of a problem I don't know.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Best thing about delivery is.... I can eat bean burritos again!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

best thing about a delivery. Free food


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

ValleyCockroach43892 said:


> The best thing about delivery is you know the destination. The worst thing about delivery is the drinks.


Your drink situation won't be nearly as bad if you get one of those heavy-duty drink holders (each holds 6 drinks) at Michael's- the arts and crafts store. They cost about $4 each.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Truthfully, the best thing is working your own hours and even your own territory, if you will. In other words, the independence.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> Decades of experience.


than you are a ****** bag...


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

guano said:


> than you are a **** bag...


It was a joke.
Funny though, commenting like that when your screen name seems to refer to bat/sea bird excrement.


----------

